

Learning GNU Emacs while reading a manual - 16BitTons
http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/

======
drothlis
The GNU manuals are extremely comprehensive... far too comprehensive to read
as an introductory text. The Emacs manual's table of contents alone is over
6000 words[1].

I recommend my own guide <http://david.rothlis.net/emacs/howtolearn.html>
which teaches you how to use the Emacs built-in help, the elisp source code,
and the built-in access to these very manuals.

[1] lynx --dump
[http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/ind...](http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/index.html)
| sed '/^References/,$ d' | wc -w

